# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling Gold] ⭐ Selling FFXIV Gil Fast & Safe - All Servers ⭐

## GoldenDream

_⭐ Welcome ⭐​_


*Selling FFXIV Gil Fast & Safe - Cheap & Fair Prices​


Fast Delivery 10 min.


Safe delivery methods, your account safety is priority to us.*


_Quality service guaranteed._


_Payment - PayPal, Coinbase USDT BTC


Discord - GoldenDream#3022


ID - 387653112909004821


Skype - https://join.skype.com/invite/dkoLFQ7du6KD_

----------

